# Air Play, appleTV2 vs appleTV1



## sushi13 (8 Janvier 2011)

voila j ai un appleTV 1 et Time Capsule mais plus de TV PLAT en hdmi...d ou mes questions.

Ma question est peut on lire un fichier stocké sur la time capsule sur l écran de l'apple TV1 avec ATV FLASH (air play) sachant que le mac qui gère le fichier avec itunes soit éteint?

meme question avec apple tv2.
ET es ce qu' avec l appleTV2 on peut lire un fichier sur time capsule avec itunes fermé ou le mac éteint?

merci
ca je ne trouve pas d explication sur ce sujet


----------



## sushi13 (9 Janvier 2011)

personne ne sait me renseigner?
c bien le forum des mordus de mac? lolll


----------



## Laurent Fignon (9 Janvier 2011)

Avec une AppleTV1 ou 2 sortie de la boite, c'est rigoureusement impossible. 

Mais en modifiant son OS cela semble possible (avec un NAS) tant pour l'AppleTV 1 que bientôt pour l'AppleTV 2 :
-> http://firecore.com/atvflash
-> http://firecore.com/atvflash-black

Reste à savoir si modifiée avec atvflash, une AppleTV va considérer qu'une Time capsule est un NAS... Et là j'ai comme un (gros) doute...



Laurent F


----------



## sushi13 (10 Janvier 2011)

Laurent Fignon a dit:


> Avec une AppleTV1 ou 2 sortie de la boite, c'est rigoureusement impossible.
> 
> Mais en modifiant son OS cela semble possible (avec un NAS) tant pour l'AppleTV 1 que bientôt pour l'AppleTV 2 :
> -> http://firecore.com/atvflash
> ...



ha bon...
...cela devient problématique alors faut investir dans un nas... ca devient compliqué tout cela dans tout les cas merci. J espere qu a un peu de tant cela nous fera mentir lolll


----------

